
Howard Marks: The Seven Worst Words in the World - yarapavan
https://www.oaktreecapital.com/insights/howard-marks-memos
======
yarapavan
Summary of the new Howard Marks letter: "equities are priced high but not
extremely high" \+ PE is terrifying.

“I tell my students real estate has ten-year cycles, but luckily bankers have
five-year memories.”

“Too much money chasing too few deals.”

[https://t.co/Q8zHCvX5oQ](https://t.co/Q8zHCvX5oQ)

